# TUF3 Finals



## Andrew Green (Jun 16, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif]Kendall Grove vs Ed Herman  - MIDDLEWEIGHT

Michael Bisping vs Josh Haynes - LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT

Kenny Florian vs Sam Stout for the co-feature

Spike TV To Telecast Fights Live On Saturday, June 24 At 9:00PM


Any predictions from those that have been following the series?  




[/FONT]


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are some awesome fight lineups.

I think that Bisping is pound for pound the best fighter in this particular series, so I think that he will win. He just outclasses Haynes in altheticism, and ability. He WILL have a fight on his hands though. Josh Haynes really impressed the hell out of me this series. He has so much heart, and refuses to give up. That will take you far. I just don't think his heart (and Michael Bisping has heart as well) will overcome Bispings skills this time around. Haynes has made so many technical errors in his matches that it almost cost him, especially in his last fight. But, no matter who wins that fight, I won't be disappointed - I think they are both deserving and I like them both.

As to Ed Herman and Kendall Grove, I can't call it. Herman may be this great fighter that everyone in the series plays him up to be, and he may be a good guy in person, but on the series I dislike him. First off, I am just not seeing that he is that great of a fighter from his fights on this series. I think he got easy matchups in his last 2 fights. I think he has too big of an ego, and no heart. He seemed like he didn't even want to fight his last fight, and against a more aggressive and skilled opponent I think he would have thrown in the towel. Unlike Herman, Kendall continues to impress me this series. I would have never guessed him to make it too the end, but he appears to have this willingness to improve and the heart to not give up. I hope Kendall wins, but I can't tell if he has the technical skills to pull it off. We'll see. Unless Herman is really a different person then presented on this series, if he does win, I think he will go on to get completely destroyed on the circuit.

So...we shall see.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll go with Ed for the first one. Mainly depends on how well Kendall fares on the ground.

Mike for the second. Josh never struck me as especially well-rounded.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 16, 2006)

Full card:

Televised Bouts

- Lightweight Main Event: Sam Stout vs. Kenny Florian

- TUF 3 Light Heavyweight Final: Josh Haynes vs. Mike Bisping

- TUF 3 Middleweight Final: Kendall Groves vs. Ed Herman

- LHW: Keith Jardine vs. Wilson Gouveia

Preliminary Bouts

- LHW: Wes Combs vs. Mike Nickels

- LHW: Matt Hamill vs. Jesse Forbes

- MW: Solomon Hutcherson vs. Luigi Fioravanti

- MW: Kalib Starnes vs. Danny Abbadi

- MW: Rory Singer vs. Ross Pointon


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 16, 2006)

Bisping, because I think he is the best all around fighter. Grove, because he seems to be very layed back, he's tall & is probably difficult to fight. I like his attitude & his tactics. Mentally he just seems to have an advantage over the other fighters on the show (so does Bisping). I think that Ed Herman might have a problem with Groves style, he seems to be a little unsure of himself (deep down) even though he likes to talk himself up. If pushed, he may over react & make a big mistake, especially under such a big spot light? I have doubts about him because he seems like he has kind of under performed (hasn't really had a great fight) on the show. Who knows, maybe he will have his best fight in tha finals? He has the talent.


----------

